# Older powertap issue...anyone heard of this?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got an older powertap 2.4sl which, up to today, has been flawless since purchased in 2007.

This morning I downloaded the newest version of Power Agent and then tried to update the firmware on my head unit (the old yellow cervo one).

Power Agent couldn't find the device so I reseated the unit in the cradle and immediately the code APldr appeared and now it won't do anything. Any button I push brings up the code, and removing the battery for ten minutes and reinstalling did nothing. 

Surprisingly, there's nothing on the Cycleops website about this and they haven't returned my email inquiry. Similarly, google turned up very little and nothing useful other than a vague feeling that my head unit may have just crapped the bed.

I could wait until Monday to call them, but wondering what the forum thinks/knows. Anyone know what "APldr" means? Have any of y'all seen this problem before?


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Maybe, take the battery out for a while,(1hr, 2hrs?) and reinstall. I read something about inserting the battery upside down briefly, to clear everything. I've done that before too.


----------



## Dave Caplan (Dec 9, 2016)

*Did you ever figure this out? powertap 2.4sl "APldr"*

Hi,
I am having the same problem. Did you ever find a solution? I'm just hoping to get this working again so I can sell or give it away.

Thanks,
Dave



lemonlime said:


> I've got an older powertap 2.4sl which, up to today, has been flawless since purchased in 2007.
> 
> This morning I downloaded the newest version of Power Agent and then tried to update the firmware on my head unit (the old yellow cervo one).
> 
> ...


----------

